# boat hire, charter



## ilanmar (Jun 19, 2009)

Hi there, I'm trying to plan a surprise anniversary present, end of July, and wondered if anyone had a boat for charter (skippered) for a two day round trip from Cyprus to Israel, for 2-3 people. The Cyprus Yachting company have a couple, which seem pretty expensive, thought there might be some nice ex pats who fancied a trip out! It would be fantastic if someone could help me out with this.


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

I am not sure where you are but I have heard there is a skippered yacht that can be chartered out of Larnaca Marina. Not sure if you can get them to take you to Israel as a couple of boats have been fired on and at least one was sunk in Israeli waters this year.


----------



## ilanmar (Jun 19, 2009)

*chartering boat*



BabsM said:


> I am not sure where you are but I have heard there is a skippered yacht that can be chartered out of Larnaca Marina. Not sure if you can get them to take you to Israel as a couple of boats have been fired on and at least one was sunk in Israeli waters this year.


I'm shocked, i know israel can be tough, but they actually fired on chartered boats from cyprus? Is it anywhere on the news I can read it?


----------

